# HPF Fuel Injector Testing Video



## HPF Chris (May 23, 2005)

We are now testing all of the injectors in all of our turbo systems in house. The injectors we've been shipping with all of our kits have been flow-tested by the manufacturer and matched, however, we recently diagnosed a few cars with idling problems that pointed back to the injector flow ratings. I bought an ASNU fuel injector test machine a couple weeks ago after an extremely lengthy troubleshooting session with Ray's M3. We spent months trying to remotely figure out why Ray's M3 had a wandering idle (between 800-1000rpm). The guys decided to send him a new set of injectors after we found the same problem in Kevin's M3 and solved it after swapping injectors. After testing both sets of injectors in the test bench we found Ray's M3 to have five 782 cc injectors and 1 880cc injector! We also found Kevin's injectors had varying flow ratings on a couple injectors as well and one of his was also as high as 880cc. Our turbo kits are tuned very conservatively and in most cases the most noticeable issue will be a wandering idle and slight loss of power. However in situations with an injector that is "under" flowing the rest, engine damage could result. For nearly all of our turbo kit customers, this is a non-issue. However...if your HPF turbo M3 has any idle quality issues, let us know and we'll flow test your injectors for free and replace any of them that are out of range.

Here's a video of our new Asnu Classic fuel injector test bench.


----------

